# OAP missing from cruise ship



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_A search is under way for a Scottish pensioner who has disappeared from a cruise ship going from Spain to the US. 
James Ewan, 73, of Burntisland, Fife, was travelling alone. 

Celebrity Cruises said Mr Ewan was reported missing from The Celebrity Century on Wednesday after it was discovered he had not used his cabin. 

A company spokeswoman said the ship had retraced its path to look for the pensioner but after several hours the coastguard took over the search. 

The ship left Madeira on Wednesday but logs indicated Mr Ewan had not disembarked there. 

When security records showed he had not gone off the ship the captain was told 

Lynn Martenstein
Celebrity Cruises 

The liner was on a 14-night transatlantic cruise from Barcelona, Spain, to Miami, which began on Friday 27 October. It is now continuing on its route. 

Spokeswoman Lynn Martenstein said the company was reviewing surveillance tapes and talking to people who might have seen the pensioner. 

Celebrity, which is owned by Royal Caribbean Cruises, said it had notified the British Embassy authorities, Portuguese maritime police, Bahamian maritime authorities, and the FBI. 

A crew member raised the alarm two hours after the ship left port in Madeira, after observing that Mr Ewan's cabin did not appear to have been occupied that day. 

"When security records showed he had not gone off the ship the captain was told," Ms Martenstein said. 

Public announcements 

She said public announcements were made asking Mr Ewan to identify himself to crew but when there was no response a detailed search of the liner's public areas and cabins began. 

"We are trying to determine if anyone saw him," Ms Martenstein said. 

"Did he buy anything in the gift shop, or talk to anyone at dinner? 

"We're trying to put all of those bits of information together to find out where he might be or what might have happened." 

Maritime police in Gibraltar and Spain have also been alerted. _

Rushie


----------

